# Storage cases for bigger cars... Any ideas?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Anyone have any ideas for storage cases for 1/32 cars?
I am talking for storing multiple runners. Not collectable cars.
I am thinking something like a briefcase with foam dividers...
Anyone?
Scott?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Anyone have any ideas for storage cases for 1/32 cars?
> I am talking for storing multiple runners. Not collectable cars.
> I am thinking something like a briefcase with foam dividers...
> Anyone?
> Scott?


Scott,

Many of the local racers have been building their own boxes out of wood and making locking pull out drawers in the box that have dividers. That's great if you are a great woodworker. I have also seen some people just snag a little tool box and buy some spounge like foam blocks (solid, yet flexible) and carve out some places for the cars to sit in, so to speak.

I have even thought about going to a fishing tackle store and snagging one of those Plano boxes that have separators to see if they may be able to handle a car per slot or separated area.

Right now, all I'm using is an old Black and Decker tool box and then placing the cars on the bottom of the box with my tools in the provided tray. I can usually place about 3 or 4 1/32 scale cars in there, which is all we race or need for racing each night.

Let us know if you find something better for sure!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Storage cases...*

Ok, the folks over at SCI have this problem taken care of...
Of course the cases are somewhat dyi...
1)The Gordo Bond 007 race case that holds 24 cars in 2 layers











2)The Doctor Vanski Space Saver Case holds 32 cars









3)Casezilla... By Gordo Bond. Holds 40 cars..









I hope that this helps someone here..... lol
Scott


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Ok, the folks over at SCI have this problem taken care of...
> Of course the cases are somewhat dyi...
> 1)The Gordo Bond 007 race case that holds 24 cars in 2 layers
> 
> ...


Awesome find Scott - actually, one of the guys at the track as the Bond 007 case that you first posted. 

Yes, most of the cases are DIY. Outside of these, the guys who are just all into the racing scene have built ellaborate boxes with all sorts of comparments. I thought when I raced R/C that we used to haul a lot of gear around - these guys could be their own parts store! Any way, nice finds for sure!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Update! and correction...*

I have found out that Gordo Bond sometimes sells the cases he makes...

I did not realize this at first and it would be un-fair not to post a link here...

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=27751#post27751

Scott


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Pretty Facy Stuff.............I was thinking of a Softside Plano Tackle bag and instead of the Plastic compatment trays for fishing, use the ones for Baeball cards (wider and deeper) You could probobly fit 3 of the baseball card cases into the small plano tackle bag and each should hold 6 cars minimum and maybe 9.

Course................I sure do like the Gordo 007 case


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hhhm. Baseball cards are about the size of playing cards, right? That means that they may be a bit too small though. You need about 3-4" in width by about 6-7" in length to fit these 1/32 cars into their own compartment. 

I like the 007 Gordo box too, but that price - wow! You are definitely paying for the exterior more than anything.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

TGtycopro said:


> Pretty Facy Stuff.............I was thinking of a Softside Plano Tackle bag and instead of the Plastic compatment trays for fishing.


You mean like this? (on the left):










It holds two Plano boxes that will hold 8 1/32 cars each, plus a thinner case for tires, parts, etc.. And as seen in the picture I can strap a third 8-car case to the top of it. Between the two I can carry 40 cars to a race plus a tray of tires plus a tray of tools.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

kazooracer said:


> You mean like this? (on the left):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is awesome! I'll have to go check that out! How much room does the soft side case give you for hauling tools and parts?

What about the case on the right - the hard sides Plano box? Does that handle the 1/32's too?

What are the model numbers on both of those? Thanks for the reference and pics too!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Yep, Like that except Plano makes a larger one.
I have large case that Holds 6 of the regular trays so it should hold 3 or 4 of the deeper trays.
Baseball card clear see through case is set up so the cards stand On End (about 3- 3 1/2" high. The case I have is full of Baseball cards but its maybe 8 - 8 1/2" x 12" by 3 - 4 high.
I have not checked to see if it will hold cars but it appears the Plano case will (Thanks Kazoo  )
I agree those Bond 007 cases are the ultimate...........But the Plano System is a bit more affordable.
I guess I would rather buy 2 more cars with the savings.......Besides, How Many cars do you NEED to take with you to a meet??
even if they were running 5 classes thats 10 cars with 1 backup car for each class.....and 5 classes of racing would take one heckuva set up.......Nationals maybe??.........40 cars Between the 2 cases will give you options.......Lots and Lots of options!!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TGtycopro said:


> Yep, Like that except Plano makes a larger one.
> I have large case that Holds 6 of the regular trays so it should hold 3 or 4 of the deeper trays.
> Baseball card clear see through case is set up so the cards stand On End (about 3- 3 1/2" high. The case I have is full of Baseball cards but its maybe 8 - 8 1/2" x 12" by 3 - 4 high.
> I have not checked to see if it will hold cars but it appears the Plano case will (Thanks Kazoo  )
> ...


OH! They have a larger bag than that one? Interesting.....but of course you are right, why would you need that many, even if they are running 5 classes. Heck, the most we run in one night is 4 classes and yes, that is a VERY busy and late night. But I totally agree - save the cash for more cars and buy a nice, just as reliable, inexpensive soft side case! I like the idea - gonna have to check the local stores for one of those.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

PD2 said:


> Now that is awesome! I'll have to go check that out! How much room does the soft side case give you for hauling tools and parts?
> 
> What about the case on the right - the hard sides Plano box? Does that handle the 1/32's too?
> 
> ...


The softside gives me room for one tray that's about 1-1/2" wide. Good enough for tires, small tools like screw drivers, and misc. parts. The box on the right is a PLano toolbox that I found at Lowes. I had to gut the inside for the trays to fit into it correctly. I looked on both and couldn't find part numbers on either. Surf around the Plano website and you should be able to find both of them.


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

TGtycopro said:


> Besides, How Many cars do you NEED to take with you to a meet??
> even if they were running 5 classes thats 10 cars with 1 backup car for each class.....and 5 classes of racing would take one heckuva set up.......Nationals maybe??.........40 cars Between the 2 cases will give you options.......Lots and Lots of options!!!


You might think it's overkill but I wish I had the ability to carry more cars with me! Even when we're running an enduro where I only need to bring one car with me for the day I'll still take the maximum 40 cars with me. You never know what sort of a race might break out afterwards and it never hurts to be prepared. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

kazooracer said:


> The softside gives me room for one tray that's about 1-1/2" wide. Good enough for tires, small tools like screw drivers, and misc. parts. The box on the right is a PLano toolbox that I found at Lowes. I had to gut the inside for the trays to fit into it correctly. I looked on both and couldn't find part numbers on either. Surf around the Plano website and you should be able to find both of them.


Thanks for looking kazooracer! I appreciate it! Gonna have to check it out cause my current solution is getting a bit cramped now that I'm adding Sprint cars to the collection. It was OK with only having 4 classes.

Thanks again!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

The softside tackle box I have is set up with a large center section that holds like i said ........6 compartments for tackle.. ( around 11" x 14" you should be able to get 3 larger deeper ones minimum in there and maybe 4.

It also has a Large front pocket that holds a Medium sized parts container for hooks, sinkers etc this one is probobly 6" x 10" and could hold tools, Lubes etc.

There are also 2 side pockets with smaller containers (3.5 x 7" Aprox ) Thes could hold tires, guides, magnets etc.
There is 1 more pocket that is like a Pouch...............Large enough to hold at least 6 king size Snickers Bars


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TGtycopro said:


> There is 1 more pocket that is like a Pouch...............Large enough to hold at least 6 king size Snickers Bars


SWEET! I'm all about carrin da snacks to da track so that you don't have to leave for them! GIT R DUN!!!!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

